# Bacopa Caroliniana?



## Phatboyaa (Jun 15, 2020)

Is this Bacopa caroliniana? Got a bunch growing on the side of my house. The place it was found is wet and shaded.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

The flower looks like it's in the pea family. Don't think it's Bacopa.
Or if the stems are square, it's in the mint family. Crush the leaves and smell it. If, it's minty, it might be Corsican Mint.


----------



## Phatboyaa (Jun 15, 2020)

mistergreen said:


> The flower looks like it's in the pea family. Don't think it's Bacopa.


Yeah, the leaf also isn't waxy and smelled like lemon. I guess it isn't.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Ah, it’s in the mint family, for sure.


----------



## Fraxinus (Jul 16, 2020)

It might be a _Lindernia_. I know _Lindernia rotundifolia_ is sold in the aquarium trade and the flower looks similar to your picture, but I don't know if that's something you'd find growing in your area or not. I am not familiar with the genus and can't key it out from your pictures, but that might be something to look into.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Clinopodium brownei_ from Lamiaceae, the mint family. A common but underrated plant.

You're in the southeast?

EDIT: Not this


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It's aquatic? nice.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

mistergreen said:


> It's aquatic? nice.


It's very common in soggy lawns and other wet places like that in Florida and the gulf coast. Odd that you almost never see it growing submersed or actually in water but it does quite well submersed. Not so hard to grow and will get by for almost anyone but looks great in strong light where it gets really big oxygen bubbles on the leaves. Easy to trim.


----------



## Fraxinus (Jul 16, 2020)

Cavan Allen said:


> _Clinopodium brownei_ from Lamiaceae, the mint family. A common but underrated plant.
> 
> You're in the southeast?


_Clinopodium brownei_ has petiolate leaves and the unknown plant has sessile leaves. There are some other characters that look different, but that one is pretty clear. I think the OP mentioned in another thread they are in Indonesia.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Fraxinus said:


> _Clinopodium brownei_ has petiolate leaves and the unknown plant has sessile leaves. There are some other characters that look different, but that one is pretty clear. I think the OP mentioned in another thread they are in Indonesia.


You are right. CB is a very common plant in these ID threads and I thought he did say it smelled lemony. I do wish people would say where they are more often though, in case we don't read their other threads...

It's probably a _Lindernia_.


----------



## Phatboyaa (Jun 15, 2020)

Cavan Allen said:


> _Clinopodium brownei_ from Lamiaceae, the mint family. A common but underrated plant.
> 
> You're in the southeast?
> 
> EDIT: Not this





Cavan Allen said:


> Fraxinus said:
> 
> 
> > _Clinopodium brownei_ has petiolate leaves and the unknown plant has sessile leaves. There are some other characters that look different, but that one is pretty clear. I think the OP mentioned in another thread they are in Indonesia.
> ...


I'm very sorry I didn't reply sooner because some RL things. Yes I'm in Indonesia and it highly likely that they're Lindernia. I'd really like to introduce them to my tank someday but current tank is already full with Hygro. Thanks for all the answer!


----------

